# New here possible infidelity



## Ryan122 (8 mo ago)

Idk. Sneaky husband. Admitted to affair then said misspoke. 

Multiple calls to women he says doesn't remember calling.

Change in sexual behavior...in new moves. Change in frequency. 

Probably going to divorce


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

That's sad. It does sound as if he has been cheating, possibly with more than one person. 
Have you done any investigating?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryan122 said:


> Idk. Sneaky husband. Admitted to affair then said misspoke.*nobody misspeaks about cheating. He’s a liar. *
> 
> Multiple calls to women he says doesn't remember calling. uh huh. If you believe that, I’m the reincarnation of Albert Einstein and I have oceanfront property for sale.
> 
> ...


put a VAR under his car seat if you want some irrefutable Data to refer back to. You’ll have verification within a few days. Don’t confront until you have proof. Cheaters love to lie, deny, and blow smoke up your butt. Gaslighting is a real thing.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!
Your main thread is getting lots of good replies and feedback!
I hope you both comforted to know that you're not alone, encouraged by willingness of others to help, and empowered to take the steps needed.

One suggestion I have is for you to make update posts to answer those who ask questions or comment on your situation.
The number of people willing to jump in and help will grow immensely!










Considering divorce. Possible serial cheater


Hi About five years ago I felt like something was off in marriage. Things felt different in the bedroom. He admitted to both an emotional and physical affair, but said he was angry and misspoke. I started snooping and lots of phone calls to other women. He said he doesn't know these woman...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

